# 2007 Jetta Rear Brake Trouble, Please Help!



## Jimmy's Jetta (Mar 15, 2009)

I am attempting to change my rear pads on my 2007 Jetta GL. I can't seem to figure out what tool and size it takes to remove the caliper. It feels like a Star but I am not sure.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Rear Brake Trouble, Please Help! (Jimmy's Jetta)*

Those are NOT the bolts to just remove the caliper! Those are the carrier bolts..you will need to pull em if you're chaning rotors..if you're just doin pads you need 13mm socket and 15mm (thin..I ground down an old wrench to fit) open end wrench to loosen the caliper lock bolts only. These bolts are factory coated with thread locker and manual says to replace em..I just clean threads and put a dab of Loctite Blue on em..torque caliper llock bolts to 26 ft lbs. Don't forget to clean and lube the sliding pins with synthetic brake grease (pins are in carrier under the dust boots right where you loosen the lock bolts). Also, if you're not familar with VW rear brakes..DO NOT try to compress pistons in with just a C clamp like you can do on the fronts! There's an e brake adjuster in the rears that must be reset...you need a "caliper retractor tool" that turns piston clockwise while compressing..just squeezin the hell outa it will ruin calipers! Autozone heare has free tool loan and carries the proper tool..you put down credit card deposit and if you return tool in good shape..they cancel the credit card charge. If you do want to change rotors you'll need to remove the carriers..those are 14mm triple square head bolts (the "star" you posted)..you'll need a super short 14mm triple square bit ...and a lot of force...to get 'em loose..they are stretch torqued bolts YOU MUST REPLACE these every time! Torque spec..66 ft lb + 1/4 turn more..its that 1/4 turn that takes a lot of force..you're stretchin the bolt.








PS I got the super short 14mm triple square bit from Metalnerd website...shorter by far than the Snapon one I bought to do my suspension..and you need short to get room around suspension parts to get a straight shot at the bolts..don't try to loosen em working at an angle...you'll tear up the bolt heads and then have a real betch of a problem gettin em outa there!










_Modified by spitpilot at 8:52 AM 3-16-2009_


----------

